# ROFL.  JW's got some serious chutzpah!



## pnome (Nov 11, 2010)

From: http://friendlyatheist.com/2010/11/11/this-was-really-in-a-jehovahs-witness-publication/

So, this appears in the cover story in the latest Watchtower:







  Irony.

Anyone had Richard Dawkins knocking on their door?


----------



## TTom (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL True enough pnome, never had anyone from a non christian group knock on the door and try to convert me.

And SERIOUSLY the irony of a JW publication calling someone else out for trying to persude others to their point of view, is very rich.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

That's solid.


----------



## TTom (Nov 12, 2010)

Trying to figure the relevance Six?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 12, 2010)

Just another great example of irony.  It was not all that contributory to the debate at hand, for sure.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

How many books has ol' Dawkins written?
How many speeches has he done? 
He aint doing it for his health, I'm sure his wallet has got a little to do with it but he is trying to convince somebody.


----------



## dexrusjak (Nov 12, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> How many books has ol' Dawkins written?
> How many speeches has he done?
> He aint doing it for his health, I'm sure his wallet has got a little to do with it but he is trying to convince somebody.



Sure.  He's trying to convince people who freely pick up his books, go to his website, or view one of his lectures.  He's not knocking on people's doors on Saturday mornings and leaving pamphlets in people's mailboxes.  Pretty big difference.


----------



## TTom (Nov 12, 2010)

OK Six, I got ya now, another irony is a relevance, just not the direction my mind was running at the moment.

Stringmusic

Has a follower of Dawkins ever come to your door and knocked and said "Have you heard the good news about Atheism?"

It's not that I am discounting the idea that Dawkins is seeking to persuade others to a point of view. It's the irony that a group that spends HUGE HUGE HUGE amounts of time and money trying to do that same exact thing, persuade others to a point of view. Are complaining about the atheist doing it.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

TTom said:


> OK Six, I got ya now, another irony is a relevance, just not the direction my mind was running at the moment.
> 
> Stringmusic
> 
> ...



The irony is funny as heck, I probably should have stated that in my first post, I was just aiming more at the Dawkins comments.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

dexrusjak said:


> Sure.  He's trying to convince people who freely pick up his books, go to his website, or view one of his lectures.  He's not knocking on people's doors on Saturday mornings and leaving pamphlets in people's mailboxes.  Pretty big difference.



We are on the same page.


----------

